# Spoiled Maltese On Pinterest???



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm ...

Someone told me that there is a Spoiled Maltese forum on Pinterest. They told me just to google it in ... and, lo and behold ... indeed, there is a Spoiled Maltese forum on Pinterest. 

So, with that ... I was going to tap into it on FB ... but, FB (or perhaps somebody) wanted me to disclose too much personal information ... which I won't do. 

I was just wondering why that forum would be using the same name as our Spoiled Maltese forum here. Do you, Yung ... or any of our super moderators here know about it??? 

Well, I just went back and the site is ... Spoiledmaltese (one word) However, I still find it interesting.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see it Marie, and there are some of our dogs on there. Christine, Mia, Leo, and Anna, some members I don't know, and I thought that I saw Dewey , but it says another name(must be his twin)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

There is,I think I found Tyler!!!










and my dog dresses


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found our banner and link back to us!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gracie and Gussy


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I see it Marie, and there are some of our dogs on there. Christine, Mia, Leo, and Anna, some members I don't know, and I thought that I saw Dewey , but it says another name(must be his twin)


My Mia?????


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I see Yogi*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> My Mia?????


No, there is another member here named Christine, and she has three Malts, Mia, Leo , and Dewey's half sister, Anna. Keep looking Nancy, she might be on there. It seems that if we post pics on a public forum they could end up there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> There is,I think I found Tyler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sure looks like Tyler.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I found our banner and link back to us!!!!


_Hmmm ..._


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I see it Marie, and there are some of our dogs on there. Christine, Mia, Leo, and Anna, some members I don't know, and I thought that I saw Dewey , but it says another name(must be his twin)


Deb, can you show us the picture that you think is Dewey??


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

nwyant1946 said:


> My Mia?????


And, you are not a member of that group ... but, you see Mia's picture there?:huh:

Oops, sorry, Nancy ... Deb said she thinks it's Christine's Mia.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't mind that they did a spoiled maltese pin, it will help to guide people to a place to learn about Maltese...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cosy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't see Tyler on the Spoiledmaltse Pinterest page. Where is he located on it?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Try this link..
dog stuff / Maltese Dog With Puppy Cut | Puppy Cuts - Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle, that's not a spoiledmaltese pinterest page. Just someone who took Tyler's photo from here and repinned it. I guess I should like the flattery but I really don't like his pix used in other places


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

I've pinned tons of malt pics on my Pinterest page. I'm sure that I might have some of the malts from here on my Pinterest. Of course all Pinterest does is search the Internet for what you search and brings up the photos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseMommi said:


> I've pinned tons of malt pics on my Pinterest page. I'm sure that I might have some of the malts from here on my Pinterest. Of course all Pinterest does is search the Internet for what you search and brings up the photos.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Angela, who is the administrator or owner of the site?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So these are two separate things. One, there's a username on Pinterest called Spoiledmaltese. It looks like a BYB to me. They have all sorts of pins (non dog related). 

Second, if you google 'Spoiled Maltese Pinterest', it shows you a page with all the pins that came from this forum. That's where you guys are seeing your babies. Nothing illegal (or unethical) about that. Just like you 'pin' someone's picture because you like that shirt, someone pinned a picture of a Maltese because they liked the hairstyle. That's the whole premise of Pinterest. The good thing about Pinterest is it links back to the source(this forum in this example). So they are not claiming the picture belongs to them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also want to add, people pin whole pages a lot on pinterest, as opposed to just pics. So let's say someone googles 'tear stains'. A very informative thread on Spoiled maltese forum shows up. They like the info so they want to save it. In this case, they will pin the whole page. Now, pinterest will ask them which photo to attach to this pin and gives them a whole lot of options; which means all our signature pics and profile pics and pics we posted on that thread. That person might just like one pic and attach it to that pin. That doesn't necessarily mean they are claiming that photo is theirs. It just means they wanted to save some info and because of pinterest format they had to pick a photo, and they ended up picking your dog's photo.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to the world of Social Media! Yes it can happen.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aastha - since you know a lot about Pinterest and the internet, how do you pin something you like without it having a Pinterest share button on it? I've seen some recipes or DIY things that I want and can't figure out how to do it?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> Someone told me that there is a Spoiled Maltese forum on Pinterest. They told me just to google it in ... and, lo and behold ... indeed, there is a Spoiled Maltese forum on Pinterest.
> 
> ...


Just to let you all know, Yung has been told about the FB site.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Just to let you all know, Yung has been told about the FB site.


Thank you so much, Maggie.:tender:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Aastha - since you know a lot about Pinterest and the internet, how do you pin something you like without it having a Pinterest share button on it? I've seen some recipes or DIY things that I want and can't figure out how to do it?


Which browser do you use? If you use Chrome it is super easy to install an extension. If you use internet explorer or Firefox, you can still install a button on the toolbar. Go to this page with your computer and scroll down till it says 'The pin it button' and you'll see directions.

Goodies


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Testing.... pin it through google chrome.

WOW! That was super easy. Now I have Angel's pic on Pinterest. Thank you Aastha!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I use Safari. But now that I look I have a Pin It icon on my tool bar. Thought I used it a couple of times and it didn't work but I'll have to try it again. Or does it not work with Safari?


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I found Pat's Ava! I also looked under "Maltese" and saw some familiar pictures.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I use Safari. But now that I look I have a Pin It icon on my tool bar. Thought I used it a couple of times and it didn't work but I'll have to try it again. Or does it not work with Safari?


It should work, unless you have an older button and they changed the code recently. You could uninstall it(right click on the button and you should see option to remove/delete) and install it again from that page?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It is my understanding that this is NOT connected to SpoiledMaltese.com or VS, the owners of Spoiled Maltese nor is the FB website. I understand that a member that has been permanently banned from SM for some time has started these 2 sites.

SM's Mods and Administrator have been notified and since VS owns the rights to the SpoiledMaltese.com name, they will need to be the one to take action. As we learn more, we will let our members know.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> So these are two separate things. One, there's a username on Pinterest called Spoiledmaltese. It looks like a BYB to me. They have all sorts of pins (non dog related).
> 
> Second, if you google 'Spoiled Maltese Pinterest', it shows you a page with all the pins that came from this forum. That's where you guys are seeing your babies. Nothing illegal (or unethical) about that. Just like you 'pin' someone's picture because you like that shirt, someone pinned a picture of a Maltese because they liked the hairstyle. That's the whole premise of Pinterest. The good thing about Pinterest is it links back to the source(this forum in this example). So they are not claiming the picture belongs to them.
> 
> ...



Aastha - thanks for explaining this. It's helpful to have someone explain it in layman's terms.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> It is my understanding that this is NOT connected to SpoiledMaltese.com or VS, the owners of Spoiled Maltese nor is the FB website. I understand that a member that has been permanently banned from SM for some time has started these 2 sites.
> 
> SM's Mods and Administrator have been notified and since VS owns the rights to the SpoiledMaltese.com name, they will need to be the one to take action. As we learn more, we will let our members know.


I was stunned when it was brought to my attention about the Pinterest ... and, then only to find out there was the other site on FB, too. 

Thank God, in case someone alerts this person before Yung checks it out ... there are other witnesses here who have seen this site.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> It is my understanding that this is NOT connected to SpoiledMaltese.com or VS, the owners of Spoiled Maltese nor is the FB website. I understand that a member that has been permanently banned from SM for some time has started these 2 sites.
> 
> SM's Mods and Administrator have been notified and since VS owns the rights to the SpoiledMaltese.com name, they will need to be the one to take action. As we learn more, we will let our members know.


I had no idea that existed on FB. Wasn't there a FB page started a long time ago, maybe around the time VS bought it? Looks like the one being referred to in this thread may have just been started recently?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

angel's mom said:


> I had no idea that existed on FB. Wasn't there a FB page started a long time ago, maybe around the time VS bought it? Looks like the one being referred to in this thread may have just been started recently?


Lynne, yes, this is a new one. The group was created on May [email protected]:23AM. (It's noted on that website) And, the person invited some of the members here on the FB site. Again, I am stunned about all of this.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> So these are two separate things. One, there's a username on Pinterest called Spoiledmaltese. It looks like a BYB to me. They have all sorts of pins (non dog related).
> 
> Second, if you google 'Spoiled Maltese Pinterest', it shows you a page with all the pins that came from this forum. That's where you guys are seeing your babies. Nothing illegal (or unethical) about that. Just like you 'pin' someone's picture because you like that shirt, someone pinned a picture of a Maltese because they liked the hairstyle. That's the whole premise of Pinterest. The good thing about Pinterest is it links back to the source(this forum in this example). So they are not claiming the picture belongs to them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining this Aastha. Even *I* understand now!


----------

